# The Sideways Tornado



## Theognome (Jun 9, 2009)

Incredible footage...

The Sideways Tornado - Yahoo! Buzz Log

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool. The tornado turned into a rotor. Very rare that one will degrade to that status and then reform, and caught on film.


----------



## sastark (Jun 9, 2009)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 9, 2009)

[bible]Job 38:-39:30[/bible]


----------

